# PLimsoll Line



## E.Martin (Sep 6, 2008)

By the end of 1940 with the desperate shortage of shipping,they lifted the load line a foot,which might mean getting on for between 700 and a 1,000 tons extra per ship.
This is great fun if you are sitting in a office,but if you are running a ship
in a North Atlantic hurricane,it is a joke in doubtful taste,I may tell you.
The ship's like a half tied rock,and we lost.killed and injured and drowned,a siginficant number of men washed off these grievously
overloaded ships.
The more overloaded the ship,the more difficult she is to handle in heavy weather.
Just copied above from a magazine "Images of War",I never realized that the "Powers that be would stoop that low".
I believe some ships founded because of heavy weather overloading 
did not help.
The MN lads of WW2 certainly earned their £4 a month danger money.


----------

